
Yahoo Rolls out Social TV Companion App Intonow onto Ipad - expathos
http://appmarket.tv/news/1400-yahoo-rolls-out-social-tv-companion-app-intonow-onto-ipad.html#.TrJcDiASxdA.hackernews
======
hsshah
Was indeed waiting for their iPad version. Have tried out their iPhone app. I
can totally see the potential of a companion iPad app. I would frequently
lookup related info on IMDB (most about cast and crew) and Wikipedia (show
related info). [I hope they integrate these sources as well] Social
integration and sports info augmentation should make this cool!

